# RWS Diana scope on a .257 roberts?



## 5.9cummins (Jun 30, 2009)

Ive got a RWS scope (model 550) which is currently mounted on my air rifle. I don't want / have the cash to spend on a new rifle scope and was toying with the idea of putting the RWS scope on the Roberts. I know the newer scopes by Leupold will hold up to the recoil from a air rifle or firearm but I'm not sure about older air rifle scopes. I know a standard scope will get destroyed by a air rifle but I'm not sure about the opposite.

Any one with any experience with this?

and yes i know the gun is only as good as your optics and if i had the money i would buy a new scope but i don't that's why I'm posting.


----------

